# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  اللعبة المسلية جدا Ocean Bubble Shooter للأندرويد

## لهلوبة الشرق

*Ocean Bubble Shooter*


















Ocean Bubble Supports battles over WiFi or Bluetooth, allows two player   game on one device and Offers VS against AI’s of various Levels
Solo Arcade consisting of 600+ Levels!
Solo Survival mode, Free Level Online Store (6000+ additional levels) and Powerful Level Editor




*حمل من هنا*



*أو*



*من هنا*

----------

